# Straightening small Copper pipes.



## Tony Bird (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,

I hope this is found interesting. Following is how I straighten small diameter copper pipes.

First anneal.





Then roughly straighten.





Put one end in a vice and pull the other end with a pair of pliers.





End result.






Regards Tony.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 25, 2013)

I do that with wire at work all the time. Not sure I would have tried it on tubing. Good thinking.


----------



## Tony Bird (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi Steve,

*I do that with wire at work all the time. Not sure I would have tried it on tubing. Good thinking. *

When I was gainfully employed we used to hand draw wire annealing about every third pull and it was years before I thought of straightening pipes the same way. But like wire it works better with longer rather than shorter lengths.

Regards Tony.


----------



## gus (Nov 26, 2013)

Galvanised steel wire comes in coils. Manual uncoiled them and straightening them hammering on a flat surface was slow and results never good. 
Watched my next door uncles straightening 1/8 G.I. Steel Wire in the 1950s. With one end clamped in a vise and the other end pulled and clamped in hand drill chuck . After about a hundred rounds wire was straightened. Results very good and that is if you can accept wire twisted straight.
Gus had a team making wire net belt guards for air compressors. We use Taiwanese wire straightening/uncoiling machines. Very straight and cut to exact length by fly cutter. Just in 5 minutes we had a couple of hundred wires done.


----------

